# Where do you guys get your cars washed in Dubai?



## nuriksari

As the title says, i am looking a place to wash my car. In my hometown at the petrolstations there were pws for customer usage so i could use my own shampoo and towel everything, but here in Dubai i could not find such a place yet. At the petrolstaion they charge 40dhs which is not cheap also they use some dirty towels etc. i could not figure out what to do.


----------



## DesertDog

I just take mine through the touchless car wash, I don't let them drag their gritty cloths all over my paint.


----------



## After_Shock

As hard as it is here I try to avoid getting the cars washed by anyone other than myself, at times its unavoidable and fortunately a guy at work is ok with it and takes reasonable care.

Cant say anywhere I can suggest out here that's cheap to get it done unfortunately.


----------



## JamesRS5

I do it all myself. I live in a JBR apartment so only have the two parking spaces available but it doesn't stop me. 
I purchased an 18V battery operated pressure washer that has an inbuilt water tank, one tank is enough to pre-rinse and a final rinse of the car. 
My cars have the gtechniq paintwork protection which really helps with cleaning, the dust just rinses away. 
My wash regime goes like this:

Hand pump snow foam , coat the car and leave to dwell for a few minutes
Rinse the car using pressure washer
Apply gtechniq bug remover if needed
Wash car using gtechniq G-Wash and sheeps wool wash mitt
Rinse with pressure washer
Towel dry. No pressure applied to paint, just let the towel lay on the panel, the gtechniq does the rest. 
Apply gtechniq C2 V3 and wipe over with clean cloth. 
Apply gtechniq T2 tyre gel. 

If you want to get it washed, the guys at Z-Degree seem to be pretty good.


----------

